# House of Ivy - October 2015



## jsp77 (Oct 3, 2015)

This was once a lovely house, usual fire places etc, pretty empty, large shed out the back and the side and rear of the house totally covered in ivy.
Sadly there is not history to be found on this one.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 3, 2015)

Great find mate,  shame the usual lot found it first.


----------



## smiler (Oct 3, 2015)

The ivy hides the cottage nicely, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks dry in the main house? Nice find.


----------



## Lavino (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice find there nice and hidden.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 3, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Looks dry in the main house? Nice find.



Condition of roof appears sound - but the interior walls and ceilings tell a different tale. That ivy growth is well established and will be causing havoc with the brickwork/pointing. The fireplace in photo 8 has obviously got a well blocked chimney, but it is nice to see a floor laid with proper floorboards produced from proper timber. Nice set of photos here.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 3, 2015)

Ah, The 'adoration of the Magi, by Rubens,I was wondering where that had gone


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 3, 2015)

Very nice that jsp


----------



## HughieD (Oct 3, 2015)

Nicely photographed that.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 4, 2015)

This is a well hidden place. Nice one jsp77


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments, yes this is really hidden and quite dry inside. You have to fight your way through the undergrowth to access the barn. Nice explore though.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 5, 2015)

So why is it called the Ivy Hous....oh I see! 
Fantastic report. I doubt it'll be long before that really starts to crumble so you done well to document it as it is. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol, I've been in that Sex room on my first visit here, and then had to fight to keep out of it on my second visit with Lady Pandora


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 5, 2015)

Did you see the bones and skulls in the out-house?


----------



## LadyPandora (Oct 5, 2015)

Oi you cheeky git  You should be so lucky.
Yeah, the outhouse was oddly my favourite part


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 5, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Did you see the bones and skulls in the out-house?



Sadly all the bones must have gone now as i didn't see any signs of them.

LOL "sex room"


----------



## Potter (Oct 9, 2015)

I love how it's all grown over.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

Most over grown house ive seen great find


----------

